# S.M.A.R.T. daemon for SSDs, peg the HD?

## dman777

From  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Smartmontools

I was thinking about using the S.M.A.R.T. daemon for continuous monitoring of my SSD's.... but I was wondering:

1) Will the daemon be pegging the drive every second or every minute? Even its light overhead, to me it would not be worth the monitoring for the pegging.

2) What does the schedule test do? Is it going to write and remove blocks on the ssd?

----------

## DawgG

smartd monitors the SMART-attributes of (capable) hard-drives. how often self-tests are started by smartd and executed by the drive is configured via smartd.conf

"continuous" monitoring (eg every second or minute) is not neccessary (in my opinion); there are different tests for different intervals (day/week/ etc.) - the examples in smartd.conf (or man smartd.conf) are very good. i run smartd on all my (capable) boxes and there was never any noticeable overhead.

smartd does not do anything with the blocks - it just runs tests and reports if configured (or run) to do so.

----------

## frostschutz

That's configurable...

```

       -i N, --interval=N

              Sets the interval between disk checks to N seconds, where N is a [...]

              The default is 1800 seconds.

```

The selftest is usually a read only test, it's up to the drive though since smart is just telling the drive to perform that test by itself

----------

